

Facebook v MySpace v LinkedIn v Bebo - JacobAldridge
http://www.google.com/trends?q=facebook%2C+myspace%2C+linked+in%2C+bebo&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
JacobAldridge
Facebook growth rapidly meets, and overtakes, MySpace? Bebo used to be more
sought-after than Facebook, and still is in the UK!

MySpace still rules the US and Australia, while Facebook is dominant in
Canada...and Turkey?

Or is Google Trends (ie, Google search terms) the wrong methodology for
measuring the popularity of social networks?

